# Changes for family sponsored visas in New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New immigration family policies will help New Zealand attract and retain skilled workers and ensure that their family members can settle well and are self sufficient, it is claimed. Immigration Minister Nathan Guy said that the changes are being made to give priority to migrants who can make a real contribution to New Zealand. He [...]

Click to read the full news article: Changes for family sponsored visas in New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

